# Long Haired Hamster (Male) and Dwarf Robo (Female) in Atlanta Area



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

I know these are not rats but rodents none the less, so if you know anyone interested in a few more furry critters in the Atlanta area, please check out our website. www.KavidsRodentRscue.blogspot.com Thanks so much!!


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

Mannie and Pip have been adopted!


----------

